# Top Miz Lists (Please everyone, take part!)



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

This is the Miz Liszt.

Round 1:

Here is my list:

1. Top 200 composers (list in my life from 1998-2009)
2. Top 3 symphonies
3. Top 100 (list that goes from 2009 to when my father told me Beethoven was grumpy)
4. Top 100 (The List of how many years those composers lived)
5. Top 5 symphonies
6. Top 5 composers


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You, people of the west, are unlike us, sons of the desert... you hate ardently for sake of hating itself... my father who owns 324959725 haciendas told me when I was fledgling bird: men of the west have straight blades but their hearts are as curved as blades that we, sons of the desert, use! I understand he was right and I pray to the stars which shine over the sandy plains among which I spend my youth that this hate of you will perish.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Couchie said:


> This is the Miz Liszt.
> 
> Round 1:
> 
> ...


I think the Top 5 symphonies should at least be in the top 2.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Couchie said:


> 1. Top 200 composers (list in my life from 1998-2009)
> 2. Top 3 symphonies
> 3. Top 100 (list that goes from 2009 to when my father told me Beethoven was grumpy)
> 4. Top 100 (The List of how many years those composers lived)
> ...


I only agree with your Nr. 1.

Also, you forgot to say "Get it?".


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> You, people of the west, are unlike us, sons of the desert... you hate ardently for sake of hating itself... my father who owns 324959725 haciendas told me when I was fledgling bird: men of the west have straight blades but their hearts are as curved as blades that we, sons of the desert, use! I understand he was right and I pray to the stars which shine over the sandy plains among which I spend my youth that this hate of you will perish.


Uhh so you're saying everyone in the western hemisphere is hateful and no one on the eastern side of the world is?

wow, thats really uh.. not racist because western isn't a race, but it's something.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

How about *zenophobic* instead of *racist*?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

samurai said:


> How about *zenophobic* instead of *racist*?


thats the right wordddd Thanks


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I like my lists better.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

violadude said:


> Uhh so you're saying everyone in the western hemisphere is hateful and no one on the eastern side of the world is?
> 
> wow, thats really uh.. not racist because western isn't a race, but it's something.


What do you expect? Those endless plains of sand dunes in the sun baked deserts of Poland are notorious breeding grounds for xenophobia.

Oh, and obviously my favourite Miz lists are the ones with helpful contributions from Geia.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

samurai said:


> How about *zenophobic* instead of *racist*?


That's *xenophobic*.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> That's *xenophobic*.


Not necessarily -after all in this conflict these noble Easterners may discover that they travel halfway towards their opponents in the West, then half of the remainder, and then half of the remaining distance ..and so on such that they never reach the object of their ire -surely a frightening thought?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

When is round 2?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> That's *xenophobic*.


@ Klavierspieler, You are absolutely right! My bad. As the son of a retired high-school English teacher, I must hang my head in shame over this gaffe! :scold:


----------



## Miz (Aug 5, 2011)

Seriously, a thread about me?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Miz said:


> Seriously, a thread about me?


Get it?


----------

